# Starting reloading



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Here is a very reasonable price point to get started

http://accurateshooter.wordpress.com/20 ... -midsouth/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your post give me an idea. Do you think a form for alerting people to exceptional good buys on outdoor equipment would be worth while. For example I had a sale notice the other day for bullets. If you purchased 4000 55gr 22 caliber bullets it got the price down to $7 per 100.

When someone finds an outstanding deal like this they could post up. Does anyone else think this would be useful?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Heck yea, it would be useful Plainsman!!! It might cost me a lot of money, but it would be worth it


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

That would be very cool. I can always use $0.07 22 cal bullets. A good deal is hard to beat.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Plainsman that would be great we all see and get deals that others dont i would love that


----------

